# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Does one have to be a member

## ackee

To view the pictures on Negril doc com? 

I sent picture of a property to a friend who enquired about it and he said he saw only thumbnails.  Is that the case? and why?

----------


## kylake

That was my experience before I joined. I am a newbie so I remember  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Yes, you have to be a member to see the full size picture....but it is easy to join (and free)  :Smile:

----------


## ackee

May be easy to join but annoying as heck just to look at some pics of a property that a  visitor took..

----------


## Spiff

> May be easy to join but annoying as heck just to look at some pics of a property that a  visitor took..


Just email Rob.  I'm sure he will refund all the money you spent for using this free service he has generously set up.  It is after all, ALL about you.   :Smile:

----------


## Patricia

> Just email Rob.  I'm sure he will refund all the money you spent for using this free service he has generously set up.  It is after all, ALL about you.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

Dear Rob,

I have found that I do not like this *FREE* service you provide for thousands of visitors, and the free information you provide me and my fellow boardies is quite ridiculous.

Is there any way I can start paying for it?

Thanks.

Alex

----------


## booger

> Dear Rob,
> 
> I have found that I do not like this *FREE* service you provide for thousands of visitors, and the free information you provide me and my fellow boardies is quite ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can start paying for it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Alex


How much is first class postage to Negril from the states? Also, can I pay in sand dollars?

----------


## ackee

Thanks for the advice !     :Smile:   That what I like about this board. All the free useful advice !!

----------


## beccajean_ca

LOL@ brasi and booger u guys rock!

----------


## Jimmy Ricketts

Lol!! Lol!!!  Lol!!!!!

----------

